# Changing Stables



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay. My horse is currently in training for sale. He has very sensitive feet, and needs to be worked over courses right now. That is prooving to be a major problem at our current barn. The arena has horribly hard footing, and he always ends up limping and tripping, even though he now has pads on. The barn also has a very small indoor, and only enough jumps to make 4 jumps. The indoor can only fit one though, as it is only 50x80, very small. I'm afraid what may happen to his training over the winter, because the indoor is hard, and too small to do more than one jump, and very difficult to canter in. Its pretty much the equivilant of cantering in a round pen.

He needs to be constantly working over grids, and lines, which we won't be able to do for 4 or 5 months through the winter, because the outdoor has horrible drainage. 

I'm looking at another barn now, whom I know the owner. The indoor is twice the size, can fit a full course, and has new footing. The stalls are also bigger, and the tack room is locked. There is an abundance of standards, poles, and fillings for jumps. Theres also cavaletti blocks, cones, and other useful training stuff. 

I was wondering, do you think it's worth it, for the sake of my horse and his training, to relocate to this barn? They also have dressage, jumping, and hunt seat instructors and training.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i would do it at a drop of a hat if it ment that it was better for my horses all away around


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there any advantage to staying? If so, you haven't given one. It's a no brainer. :wink:


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Not much of an advatage to staying. I told my current barn owner that I was leaving, and the day is set up for November 15. Yay!! New barn!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say move him as soon as you can; the other barn sounds much better!


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

it is. I can't wait till I get there!! Less than 3 weeks!!


----------

